# Cording a Poodles Coat



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I love the look of a corded Poodle, mainly in a modified Continental but I don't have the patience for it! 

White Standards look stunning with cords!
http://www.melspetservices.com/corded.jpg


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, I think the white standards really pull off the corded coat 
look well!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

bump.blah.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't like it. The white one doesn't look too bad at a push. I'm sitting her with T's head on my lap as I type and his lovely soft, clean, fluffy fur brushng against my arm is heaven couldn't imagine what the cords must feel like but they don't look like something you want to cuddle.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate the corded coat - it must be so uncomfortable for the dog.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

just checked out the white one - i'm sorry guys but I think they look ridiculous! I like the flffy coat


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

well you know me, have to be different and all, I don't mind the cords. Personaly I've never seen a white corded poo in person only black ones at shows and only on rare occasions. I dont think the cords are uncomfortable for the dog, they are supposed to be light-ish in weight and they don't cord all the way to the skin. Cords (supposedly) are a great option for people who have dogs that won't allow them to brush? So I've heard. I helped show a puli waaaayyyy back but I was to young at the time to have much of anything to do with the grooming so I'm by no means a cord expert


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have to say that I think the corded coat looks great. I don't know a thing about corded coats (at all) but I really like the way it looks.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Lucky we're all different and like different things LOL


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have to say, thats one good thing about having a Poodle. There are many different styles to experiment with. Right now Eli is in a regular puppy clip and my husband just loves it! I do like it as well but I miss the pom pom's. I promised my husband no more poms on Eli though. lol


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I have to say, thats one good thing about having a Poodle. There are many different styles to experiment with. Right now Eli is in a regular puppy clip and my husband just loves it! I do like it as well but I miss the pom pom's. I promised my husband no more poms on Eli though. lol


I dont think my DH would allow the poms either!! I do like the white corded look, but I think it would be a pain to keep clean!!


----------



## FigaroSturgeon (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a blond corded toy poodle. It takes some time to get it set. Then it's the easiest groooming method I've ever had for a poodle. And I've had poodles since 1966. The dog loves his hair. He uses it when he hunts successfully. It has protected him many times when other animals have attacked him in play or in the hunt. His undercoat is still very soft. In fact, though, there was little alternative for his coat. It matted in just a few hours. I either had to let it cord or carry a brush around everywhere we went.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

FigaroSturgeon said:


> I have a blond corded toy poodle. It takes some time to get it set. Then it's the easiest groooming method I've ever had for a poodle. And I've had poodles since 1966. The dog loves his hair. He uses it when he hunts successfully. It has protected him many times when other animals have attacked him in play or in the hunt.  His undercoat is still very soft. In fact, though, there was little alternative for his coat. It matted in just a few hours. I either had to let it cord or carry a brush around everywhere we went.


PICTURES please!!!:tongue:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> I dont think my DH would allow the poms either!! I do like the white corded look, but I think it would be a pain to keep clean!!


White,uncorded coat is a pain to keep clean.
I have to say,that I do like the corded look...that white corded poodle in the picture could be my Gunther.
I did meet a silver corded spoo girl a few years ago and she looked absolutely stunning.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Great...now I am thinking ...could I pull it off?
I think it would look good on Gunther.
I think he has predominantly adult coat now and it is very thick and totally different texture than my blue spoo girl had.
More like the texture of the black spoo coat,if you know what I mean?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking at the picture again,I really don't like the naked butt look.
I suppose you could leave hair there,couldn't you?
Off to google some corded poodles.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Could someone,please,come along and tell me it's a really bad idea.


----------



## FigaroSturgeon (Feb 1, 2009)

How do I post pictures? I have one that is 219kb (over the limit) and nothing on any urls. please help and I'll be happy to show you a pic.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FigaroSturgeon said:


> How do I post pictures? I have one that is 219kb (over the limit) and nothing on any urls. please help and I'll be happy to show you a pic.


 Resize the pic down a little then go browse, select the new resized pic and then upload. I hope that makes sence. lol


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it looks so cool and would love to try it but it seems like it would be hard to keep them clean and not smelly.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Interesting site:

http://www.arpo.net/e_princ.php?page=e_cord_tech


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

FigaroSturgeon said:


> How do I post pictures? I have one that is 219kb (over the limit) and nothing on any urls. please help and I'll be happy to show you a pic.


do you have a photobucket account? if you do you can upload the pic there and then resize it and copy and paste the image hth


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Interesting site:
> 
> http://www.arpo.net/e_princ.php?page=e_cord_tech


ok, Dwarf was hideous!!! I think the white is VERY pretty.


----------



## chester-the-lion (Feb 3, 2009)

I have never heard of poodle cording and i absolutely love it from looking at the pictures. i have an apricot toy poodle and im always thinking of different ways to do his hair. two summers ago, i had him shaved and left just a mustache! last summer he had a mohawk, that we died red (dog friendly hair dye of course), and now were growing out a main for him to look like a lion (my groomer thinks im a nut) i would love to cord my babe after his main finishes growing out and he rocks it for a while, but im not sure if it's good for a toy poodle, because he is only 6 pounds. i've looked all over the internet and only found standard sized poodles that have their hair corded.


----------



## FigaroSturgeon (Feb 1, 2009)

*Corded toy poodle*

Figaro is 7 1/2 pounds. He is also apricot. I have talked to other apricot owners and I think some might have naturally cording hair, like Fig's. A toy is not too small. However, it is not like dying or like growing a mane. It takes a long time for the cords to set. Think in terms of a year, not a few weeks, for really good set cords. People will actually think you are being neglectful for the first year. (My vet lectured me before she understood, now she loves it.) You must cut the cords off when you don't want them anymore. I cannot imagine cutting off Fig's cords. He would be very depressed. He uses the cords all day long. They protect him.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

FigaroSturgeon said:


> Figaro is 7 1/2 pounds. He is also apricot. I have talked to other apricot owners and I think some might have naturally cording hair, like Fig's. A toy is not too small. However, it is not like dying or like growing a mane. It takes a long time for the cords to set. Think in terms of a year, not a few weeks, for really good set cords. People will actually think you are being neglectful for the first year. (My vet lectured me before she understood, now she loves it.) You must cut the cords off when you don't want them anymore. I cannot imagine cutting off Fig's cords. He would be very depressed. He uses the cords all day long. They protect him.


Okay so that basically does it for me...my apricot Punkin will be corded! I did some reading about the cording and I think her hair will do great. I am sure I will get all kinds of bad looks and comments (BRUSH your dog, what is wrong with your dog, ect) but I think it looks great and am willing to take the flack if the end result is worth it!

If all goes well I will post pics of her in a few months when they are growing out a bit.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

so the red hair in apricots must have a different texture or something because that is 3 of you that said your apricots had really thick hair? interesting...cant wait to see it grow IPP


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> so the red hair in apricots must have a different texture or something because that is 3 of you that said your apricots had really thick hair? interesting...cant wait to see it grow IPP


Eli has locks of thick curls. Dont be sursprised when Dutch's coat come's in if his becomes very thick too.


----------



## FigaroSturgeon (Feb 1, 2009)

IPP said:


> Okay so that basically does it for me...my apricot Punkin will be corded! I did some reading about the cording and I think her hair will do great. I am sure I will get all kinds of bad looks and comments (BRUSH your dog, what is wrong with your dog, ect) but I think it looks great and am willing to take the flack if the end result is worth it!
> 
> If all goes well I will post pics of her in a few months when they are growing out a bit.


Figaro already had long hair when I began cording him. It might be easier to cord long hair than to start from short. I don't know because his hair was already long. When starting from short, you might encounter different issues. Please keep me posted on your progress. I have heard of using small elastics to get the hair into separate chunks before it mats. Figaro's hair almost naturally separated into long curls. He did not ever have fluffy hair.


----------



## FigaroSturgeon (Feb 1, 2009)

That's cool. I think the fluffy stuff does feel better than the cords. I feel Figaro's fluff under the cords. But I really didn't have much choice with Fig. It was a sporting cut or cords. His hair would not afro. His hair is a throw back. And I get lots of dirty looks from poodle lovers. My sister begs me to cut them off almost everytime she sees Fig. But now he is so used to them and they are very easy to keep so they're here to stay. Figaro would hate me if I cut them off. He loves them, you can tell by the way he jumps around to make them dance. I do not recommend it for everyone. If your dog's hair doesn't mat overnight, don't bother. Not that Fig's cords set over night. It took months before they were tight. But he matted over night. I had to brush him 4x/day! It was a nightmare.


----------

